# Tell me about 2012, please.



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I overheard someone talking about wanting to buy a "compound" where they could be self-sufficient because something was going to happen in 2012. Has anybody heard this theory, or is it just a number that person pulled out of thin air. Thanks!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I suspect it has something to do with the Mayan Calendar.


----------



## NEOhioSmiths (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife's uncle believes in this stuff. I think it has to do with the Mayan calender predicting some sort of cataclysmic event in 2012. If you type "2012" into yahoo or google a number of sites will come up with a variety of explanations. It's very popular with those who hold new age worldviews.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks friends! I figured it had to do with some kind of prophesy. I'll Google it. Funny, I never took the person as a New Ager!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mayan calendar ends Dec 21, 2012 - a Chinese calendar ends Dec 21, 2012, and there is another of the ancient calendars that end that winter soltice day of 2012.

The theory goes that those ancients, have accurate calendars up to the 'end of time'. So, there are some that do not expect this world, as we know it - to be the same after that date. Some think maybe a polar shift might be the next thing coming as it's happened in milliena past from the research done by those that work on those earth history issues.

It's really rather interesting reading..

Angie


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

The axis of the Solar System will be in alignment with the center of the Milky Way galaxy on December 21, 2012 (or some such thing) and somehow the Mayan scholars figured that out over 2,000 years ago and wrote that it will bring about some big change but not necassarily the conclusion of history.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds right, been on the History Channel lately.
BTW, they also added the Book Of Revelations, Merlin (The real one) and Black Elk, native American medicine man, to 12/21/12 list.

But Nostradamus says 3039, so who are you gonna believe?

Party at my place (if I still have one) on 12/20/12, just in case.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

What Hillside said.

Despite what the doomsayers (And the Discovery channel says, which is increasingly getting on my nerves) say, the Mayan calender DOES NOT predict the end of the world, but a great change. A new millenium. An age of Aquarius sort of thing.

2012 shows up in a lot of different mythologies and religions.

That said, I'm dubious about anyone or thing actively promoting 2012 as a EOTW scenario. As the Y2K debacle showed, theres a lot of sharks waiting to fleece the snot out of easily panicked peoples.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

"But Nostradamus says 3039, so who are you gonna believe?"

Nostradamus wrote so that no one would know that he was trying to predict the future so when he mentions 3039 he actuall means 30 (Dec) 12.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I read that 2012 was the end of a cycle and it just starts over from the beginning.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

uyk7 said:


> "But Nostradamus says 3039, so who are you gonna believe?"
> 
> Nostradamus wrote so that no one would know that he was trying to predict the future so when he mentions 3039 he actuall means 30 (Dec) 12.


What? Explain please? Predicting the future?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Read some of Graham Hancock's writings and his studies of ancient India and you start to get the impression that human history on the face of the planet is just a big cycle that starts over and over again. It's interesting stuff, though I think he's a little bit nutty. 

For example, he'll discuss three very interesting archaeological points such as why the Pyramids are, in order from oldest to most recent, more scientifically advanced, and then say something stupid like, "obviously alien civilizations helped us build the first ones." The archaeological fact on its own is very interesting and merits further study, without his interjection of a goofy thesis with no basis whatsoever.

To tie this in with the thread, he discusses how Hindi culture discusses a number of "great civilizations" which have risen and fallen and have no knowledge of each other. We are not the first, and we are not the last. 

Giving my own point of view, I think that there is a lot of good evidence to indicate that we are not the first human civilization on this planet, and possibly not even the most technologically advanced. The very first city we have evidence of, was in northern India at the feet of the Himalayan mountains and had a population of over 300,000. You don't just start out as nomads herding goats and then say, "hey, everyone. Let's go settle down over there." No, you need certain sciences to have developed, such as architecture, basic government, sanitation and sewage, and so forth. Ancient Hindi holy writings speak of a group of men, almost godlike in their knowledge, who came from ruined cities and helped the locals build. They were from "the previous age" and were helping mankind to prepare for the next one.

As to what will happen in 2012, who knows. All I'm watching out for is the 2012 presidential election.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

"For example, he'll discuss three very interesting archaeological points such as why the Pyramids are, in order from oldest to most recent, more scientifically advanced,"

Its sometimes said the Sphinx was there long (10,000 to 15,000 years) before the pyramids.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the things I found really cool in those books was some of the discussions concerning ancient sites. One of those sites (I can't recall the name and can't easily locate a reference) has individual stones that weigh well over 22 tons each and have been raised 12 feet in the air to be placed on smaller stones. Even today, with all of the modern moving equipment, we cannot lift something weighing 22 tons. So how did the ancients do it? How did the dinosaurs, hundreds of times more massive than anything in our time that walks on land, manage to move around? 

The point that was being made in these books is that gravity isn't a constant, as Newton believed. Even Einstein conceded that gravity may be subject to relativity and that it's unscientific to assume that gravity has always been the same throughout the entire history of the universe. 

Some theorists talk about a gradual shift in gravity and other physics, and other theorists talk about a catastrophic shift. Perhaps it's one of the latter that the theorists contemplate when they talk about 2012.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

> One of those sites (I can't recall the name and can't easily locate a reference) has individual stones that weigh well over 22 tons each and have been raised 12 feet in the air to be placed on smaller stones. Even today, with all of the modern moving equipment, we cannot lift something weighing 22 tons. So how did the ancients do it?


Perhaps the answer was with the man who built the Coral Castle and is still with someone today that does not know it.

As for the end of the world in 2012...... watch as the date aproaches and if the economy has not taken the world apart by then, you will see the same thing happen as happened between 1995 and 1999, with all the preparedness expos popping up everywhere, survival this and that being marketed to those who can afford to buy the supplies and even to those who cannot, perpetuating a fear and feeding off that fear as people awakening to the possibility of losing that which they have grown accustomed to..... sittin on the couch and using the remote to flip through the channels as they text msg via voice on the cell phone with whoever cause they were to lazy to actually get up and type out an "email" on the ancient technology called a personal computer, which took the place of the writing utensil most people dont have anymore called the pecil and pen set, used on paper and delivered via the now out of service "post office". The merchadise they Order from those expos that is not bought on site, will be delivered by the company that merged in 2010, from the 2 big delivery companies UPS and federal express, now to be known as FED-UP.

William


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow! I guess it's a pretty big deal. I'm a little embarassed that I'd never heard of it. It will be really interesting to see how it's handled in the media, and how people react. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Read some of Graham Hancock's writings and his studies of ancient India and you start to get the impression that human history on the face of the planet is just a big cycle that starts over and over again. It's interesting stuff, though I think he's a little bit nutty.
> 
> For example, he'll discuss three very interesting archaeological points such as why the Pyramids are, in order from oldest to most recent, more scientifically advanced, and then say something stupid like, "obviously alien civilizations helped us build the first ones." The archaeological fact on its own is very interesting and merits further study, without his interjection of a goofy thesis with no basis whatsoever.
> 
> ...


It's pretty easy to explain 'the previous age' for anyone who believes the Bible. The 'advanced' people who built those cities (and there are a number of them in far-flung places, including the Americas) were the people who were scattered at the Tower of Babel, some of whom were accompanied by their long-lived elders who were born right after the Flood. If you do a little math with the ages of people that are given in the Bible, you'll see that it was common for people to live nearly a thousand years before the Flood. The eight who were on the Ark lived out pretty much their normal life span after the Flood -- Shem would still have been alive when Abraham was a grown man, and they could even have met at some point. The first generation born after the Flood (which drastically changed the earth's environment) lived around six hundred years; each generation following had a shorter life-span. Even by the time Abraham came around people still often lived to be well over a hundred years -- Abraham was 175 when he died. 

There had been 'advanced' civilization prior to the Flood, and afterwards, as soon as there were enough people (which wouldn't have taken very long), they pretty much picked up where they left off. They weren't starting from scratch, any more than we would be if we were the only survivors of some cataclysmic disaster. In fact, they had an advantage over us, in that their technologies were such that they were easily started up again after the Flood, while we would have a VERY hard time reproducing most of our technologies from scratch.

An interesting side note: I was thinking about elves a while back, and pondering what truth might lie behind the legends, and it occurred to me that the elf stories are probably based on ancestral memories of those long-lived and advanced people who lived right after the Flood -- or perhaps even on stories of what the world was like before the Flood, because I'm sure that Shem, Ham, and Japheth, and their wives, told their children what things were like in the antediluvian world. Then their children passed the stories down, and in the process of passing them down for a number of generations the stories got distorted and added onto. The Greek/Roman 'gods' came from the same source -- Jupiter/Zeus was originally Japheth, also written Iapeto (the ancestor of most of the European nations). 

The immediate trigger for my pondering on elves was the Lord of the Rings movies -- people seem to be so attracted to the elves in that story. Then I was remembering how many early Anglo-Saxon names began with elf, as in Elfrida, Elfled, and many others (usually with an a and e joined, but I can't write that here). If you look on-line there's a book by a guy called Bill Cooper, "After the Flood", that lays out the written evidence that the Table of Nations given in the Bible is accurate, and that some peoples, including the Anglo-Saxons, still had accurate oral and even in some cases written, records of their geneology's going right back to the sons of Noah. Bill Cooper found more evidence to support those geneologies than there is for some of the ancient Greek writers who are taken for granted to be true. (You can read the entire book on-line if you are interested. And you can e-mail Bill Cooper if you want to, also -- I sent him a picture of a Viking artifact -- labeled a 'toy horse', which is quite obviously a sea-going dinosaur's head.)

And as far as the 'Mayan Calendar' is concerned, it's more or less an urban legend, although it got started over a hundred years ago with some snake-oil 'archeologists' with few if any credentials -- it was invented as a kind of one-up-manship thing to make money (there was money in fantastic discoveries back then). There is no 'Mayan Calendar', and never was one. There was an Aztec calendar, but it never said anything about 2012. However, like a lot of things, it's been spread around as fact for so long, by so many people, that there's not much chance at this point of disabusing people of the notion. They like having a date to point to, even though God said no man knows the day or the time -- He is the only one who knows. 

Kathleen


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey,I have a couple dozen #10 cans of rice, beans, etc I bought for the Y2K disaster for sale. It's suppose to still be good well thru 2012 or so. Any takers?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MelissaW said:


> Thanks friends! I figured it had to do with some kind of prophesy. I'll Google it. Funny, I never took the person as a New Ager!



Many other's have pointed that way as well..It is odd considering the variety of groups who all point to something from the Mayans, Egyptians, the Hopi, the I Ching, Astronomers, Nostradomus, etc .. Google 2012..and you will have much to read.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> Sounds right, been on the History Channel lately.
> BTW, they also added the Book Of Revelations, Merlin (The real one) and Black Elk, native American medicine man, to 12/21/12 list.
> 
> But Nostradamus says 3039, so who are you gonna believe?
> ...



LOl.. My son was watching the History channel this weekend and told me since we have a party for the littlest stuff that we should be planning our Dec 20th, 2012 party...Lol I am sure it will be one crazy night at the old homestead with my nutty bunch...


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The Bible says in John 12:23 He that loveth his life shall lose it;....... 

Don't worry about 12 21 2012. 

If something this big is happening...then you might as well be right underneith of it when it does. Would you really want to be a survivor? Not much left I would imagine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Ernie said:


> One of the things I found really cool in those books was some of the discussions concerning ancient sites. One of those sites (I can't recall the name and can't easily locate a reference) has individual stones that weigh well over 22 tons each and have been raised 12 feet in the air to be placed on smaller stones. Even today, with all of the modern moving equipment, we cannot lift something weighing 22 tons. So how did the ancients do it?


Was it Eric Von somebody who wrote the book and then made the "documentary" about the alien theory? He said the ancient people couldn't have made the pyramids without technological help because there was no machinery that could move those huge stones.

A few years after that book, I read something, I think it was in a magazine. This person said that Eric (or whatever his name was) guy had obviously never been to Egypt watching the archaeologists doing their pyramid work. The natives hired for the grunt work use a simple pulley system to move those huge blocks around like they're nothing.

I don't know if that's true. It's just something I remember reading.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Erik Von Danikin - "Chariot of the Gods" .

Saw him speak about it once. Rather interesting the parallels he drew with out space technology and the drawings in caves and descriptions in Eziekel.

Angie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah, I read that book. Thought it was kind of nutty. Like Graham Hancock, he takes two interesting facts and then strings them together to come up with a totally illogical assertion. 

Having read a lot of these various theories, and understanding some of the science behind what we do know, it adds up to only one thing for me:

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy."


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I ihave a vague recollection that 2012 is also the date of the solar maximum. 

I remember reading a theory once about the "emergence" of cities. Populations tended to gather in the low lying regions, along coastlines, riverbanks etc. At some point in the past, the sea levels rose dramatically, destroying those places, and the inhabitants moved inland - and UP - and rebuilt. Can't remember all the details at the moment, but I wil see what I can dredge out of the memory 

hoggie


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

2012
20 + 1 + 2
= 23

2012
20+12 =32
which is 23 in reverse!!

My god, Jim Carey was right!!

9/11/2001
9+11+2+1
= 23

Im freakin out man!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

nathan104 said:


> 2012
> 20 + 1 + 2
> = 23
> 
> ...



Huh? :shrug:


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

OBAMA
15+2+1+13+1
=32
which is 23 in reverse!!



Im talking about the movie "The number 23" which has Jim Carrey in it. If you have seen the movie, you would understand, if not, then I just sound like an idiot,lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - I've not even heard of the movie, but if it has Jim Carey in it, it's strange.

Angie


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

The world used to be flat

The world was going to end in 1900 and 2000

A psychic never knows your question before you ask it, just their version of a solution

These societies were so advanced as to prophesy the "end of times" or some other drama...

.....yet could not figure out their own survival?

Not such a great track record if you ask me.

I can spin any information 10,000 ways, it's all relative to the person "interpreting" the information. Usually not the person who wrote it either, so..........

Maybe, maybe not. I could sure use some real excitement before I die!!


----------



## Steely (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always said when the big one comes down,I'm running straight for it instead of away from it.I don't want to live through it.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't prepare for Y2K cause I didn't have that "gut" feeling. I do have a "gut" feeling about this, not neccessary the world coming to an end, but a major change in peoples lifestyles. I watch people, their lifestyles and the cost of everything. 2 or 3 years ago propane did go up to $1.20 here for a short period of time, that year average price was 75cents a gallon. then it went back down to 45 and 50 cents a gallon summer fill, then up to 75 ot 85 cents a gallon January price ( the high price of the winter). This year it has gone up to $2.09 a gallon, we filled in Sept at $1.21/gallon. A year ago it was 95 cents a gallon. I have had propane for 26 years and this is the largest jump I have seen and they tell us it doesn't look like it will go back down, but to continue to rise. Everything is going up and up, but I don't see much of a change in the way people live. If they want it and can't afford, they charge it. Gotta be paid for eventually. There are many of us that live very carefully and within our means, but those that don't will be caught up eventually and unfortunately there are a lot of them. I don't know about the year 2012, although it could be, but jsut looking at the way people live and know that something has to come to an end. I am ready, we are looking at biodesiel and wind power for house power and heating. We have prepared for the future, not just stocked up, but have resources to live on what we have from year to year. I am not a doom and gloomer, but live a frugal, fruitful life, to me it is a challenge and kinda a game. I am not only prepared and preparing for what is to come, I take pride in what I do. but we can't be sure what is to happen, no one knows for sure. Carolyn


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

Every generation has their own "end of the world as we know it" scenario. Personally, I think it has more to do with what motivates us as a people, than it does reality. Fear vs. Promise, carrot or stick, you pick the analogy. Take the Y2K problem. I spent three years working on that problem, that many thought either did not exist, or would be the end of the world. Of course neither were right. We spent nearly $100M fixing the problem, as did thousands of other companies. That is the reason why Y2K was a non-issue. People generated hype to get the attention of the decision makers, no other reason. We humans seem to be fear driven at times. There may be something to the 2012 question, and if God revealed it to ancient prophets, who put it into a calendar or whatever, then who am I to say differently. If it is, then we should be looking forward to it, not out of fear, but out of excitement that a new era is unfolding. How cool is it to be able to be the generation that experiences it first hand. I guess in the end, like with Noah, it all depends on whether or not you are on the boat. If you are prepared, you need not be afraid.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I prepped for Y2k, though not a lot. I just bought two of everything I normally bought for about 6 months. 

I thought long and hard about it, and considered the options. If I assumed something might happen, and nothing did, then there was no consequence to being wrong. If I assumed nothing would happen, and something did, then there was a huge consequence to being wrong.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I prepped for Y2k, though not a lot. I just bought two of everything I normally bought for about 6 months.
> 
> I thought long and hard about it, and considered the options. If I assumed something might happen, and nothing did, then there was no consequence to being wrong. If I assumed nothing would happen, and something did, then there was a huge consequence to being wrong.


And that's exactly the reason why most of us prep! You look at the options, and the consequences of each option, and choose the one that's the least likely to be harmful.

Kathleen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I figure it's all a madeup deal to profit from another Y2K scare.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Spinner said:


> I figure it's all a madeup deal to profit from another Y2K scare.


I agree, and it would appear that the History Channel has done a good job of spreading the word, as well as the Internet

One program mentioning Black Elk-medicine man- was reported to have claimed that near the end, that a "large spider web will envelop the world".

Coincidence? Wonder what what that means?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

hunter63 said:


> I agree, and it would appear that the History Channel has done a good job of spreading the word, as well as the Internet
> 
> One program mentioning Black Elk-medicine man- was reported to have claimed that near the end, that a "large spider web will envelop the world".
> 
> Coincidence? Wonder what what that means?



OH CRUD !!

I prepped for a lot of things, but never thought about giant mutant spiders.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

A few years back people were dusting off the Mother Shipton Prophecies and the world wide web comes up in her "alleged" writings..... giant spiders? nah giant super information/dis-information hiway on a web of servers yes.

just because it is on the net does not mean it is true...... though i heard.......

William
Idaho


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> One program mentioning Black Elk-medicine man- was reported to have claimed that near the end, that a "large spider web will envelop the world".


What Black Elk actually said was this:

A long time ago my father told me what his father told him, that there was once a Lakota holy man, called Drinks Water, who dreamed what was to be; and this was long before the coming of the Wasichus. He dreamed that the four-leggeds were going back into the earth and that a strange race had woven a spider's web all around the Lakotas. And he said: "When this happens, you shall live in square gray houses, in a barren land, and beside those square gray houses you shall starve." They say he went back to Mother Earth soon after he saw this vision, and it was sorrow that killed him. You can look about you now and see that he meant these dirt-roofed houses that we are living in, and that all the rest was true. Sometimes dreams are wiser than waking.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

ladycat said:


> What Black Elk actually said was this:
> 
> A long time ago my father told me what his father told him, that there was once a Lakota holy man, called Drinks Water, who dreamed what was to be; and this was long before the coming of the Wasichus. He dreamed that the four-leggeds were going back into the earth and that a strange race had woven a spider's web all around the Lakotas. And he said: "When this happens, you shall live in square gray houses, in a barren land, and beside those square gray houses you shall starve." They say he went back to Mother Earth soon after he saw this vision, and it was sorrow that killed him. You can look about you now and see that he meant these dirt-roofed houses that we are living in, and that all the rest was true. Sometimes dreams are wiser than waking.


Thank you for the clarification, I don't think that even the History Channel went into that detail, but it was an intriguing idea.
He seems like a very wise man.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

The world is coming to an end in 2012? I guess that means another Republican president...

RF


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

ladycat said:


> What Black Elk actually said was this:
> 
> A long time ago my father told me what his father told him, that there was once a Lakota holy man, called Drinks Water, who dreamed what was to be; and this was long before the coming of the Wasichus. He dreamed that the four-leggeds were going back into the earth and that a strange race had woven a spider's web all around the Lakotas. And he said: "When this happens, you shall live in square gray houses, in a barren land, and beside those square gray houses you shall starve." They say he went back to Mother Earth soon after he saw this vision, and it was sorrow that killed him. You can look about you now and see that he meant these dirt-roofed houses that we are living in, and that all the rest was true. Sometimes dreams are wiser than waking.



Glad I'm building a dome, then.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

12/21 is the winter solstice, which can sorta be related to the middle of winter. This is not an easy time to survive simply because of elements.

So presumably if we are reaching closer to Mr. Sun in our grand cycle, perhaps droughts continue/worsen...... If it is a cosmic hiccup because of where our giant space ship earth happens to be cruising it would be no wonder that ancients (who were astute astronomy observers) could forsee it happening or recall oral tradition of when it happened before???? (don't know timeline, don't do history of that kind)

Maybe famine will strike down more people in the dead of winter which follows a fruitless harvest. Heck even monsanto is researching drought tolerant hybrids. They only produce varieties that they think will be cash cows, thus far sub saharran farmers cannot afford Monsanto prices, so no market there.

Just lookin' at it like a farmer who watches the seasons, forget the hooplah. Take away the mystical, mysterious, ooh scary parts and you are left with maybe an old school "farmers almanac".

It's no wonder these folks were intuitive, they lived much more in touch with nature. Had a lot less television and therefore more time to learn/investigate.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Reagan put the US in massive debt with 30 year bonds starting in 1981.
Bush, jr. put the US in massive debt with 10 year bonds starting in 2001.
1981 + 30 = 2011
2001 + 10 = 2011
Hhhmmm.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Ernie said:


> One of the things I found really cool in those books was some of the discussions concerning ancient sites. *One of those sites (I can't recall the name and can't easily locate a reference) has individual stones that weigh well over 22 tons each and have been raised 12 feet in the air to be placed on smaller stones.* Even today, with all of the modern moving equipment, we cannot lift something weighing 22 tons. So how did the ancients do it? How did the dinosaurs, hundreds of times more massive than anything in our time that walks on land, manage to move around?



I think you might be talking about Baalbek and the Temple of Baal Jupiter. The largest of the quarried stone pillars is estimated to be around 2,000 tons. The site is in Lebanon.

I'm a bit of an Antediluvian hobbyist. And a geek. :help:


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Steely said:


> I've always said when the big one comes down,I'm running straight for it instead of away from it.I don't want to live through it.


You sound like my brother. He told me on the phone today, "Glad you'll have enough food to live a few days after the world ends. I want to be one of the 1st to go."

:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

JGex said:


> I think you might be talking about Baalbek and the Temple of Baal Jupiter. The largest of the quarried stone pillars is estimated to be around 2,000 tons. The site is in Lebanon.


I had to look that up.

Another even larger stone lies in a limestone quarry a quarter of a mile from the Baalbek complex. Weighing an estimated 1200 tons, it is sixty-nine feet by sixteen feet by thirteen feet ten inches, making it the single largest piece of stonework ever crafted in the world.

http://www.sacredsites.com/middle_east/lebanon/baalbek.htm


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I could never find any tin foil when I need it!


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> OH CRUD !!
> 
> I prepped for a lot of things, but never thought about giant mutant spiders.


 thats what the shotgun is for lol 

a few years ago i read in the french press that they had done tests on Nostradamus papers and they were soaked in heroin / opium, YUP Nostradamus was a smack head .


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

The show "Decoding The Past", on the History Channel has a segment going around called "Doomsday 2012, The End Of Days". I'm sure if you go to the History Channel site you can see when the next showing is, if you are interested. 

Here is a site that talks about the show, I found it very interesting.

http://aphroditeastrology.com/2007/05/web-bot-project-and-2012.html


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I had to look that up.
> 
> Another even larger stone lies in a limestone quarry a quarter of a mile from the Baalbek complex. Weighing an estimated 1200 tons, it is sixty-nine feet by sixteen feet by thirteen feet ten inches, making it the single largest piece of stonework ever crafted in the world.
> 
> http://www.sacredsites.com/middle_east/lebanon/baalbek.htm



I am uber fascinated by the unexplainable. Also all texts recorded pre-Old Testament. There is so much that so many have tried to explain, but I believe that they have tried to explain it to fit their belief systems. I'm much more of an Occam's Razor sort of gal.

2012 is supposed to be the transition to the 5th Age of the Earth. According to Precession of the Equinoxes (look it up, I'm not making it up!), there have been 4 previous Ages... from the most recent to the earliest: the Piscean Age where we are now, Previous to that Taurus, Leo & Aries, but I'm not sure what order....

This is a very complex subject and I make no claims to any particular stream of thought. There is truth in mythology (Read Joseph Campbell), but discerning "truth" is difficult when much of a previous civilization may have been washed away. Science has proven that there have been pole shifts and great cataclysms, so I just always allow the jury to be out on any concrete conclusions.

I agree with Ernie that I love reading Graham Hancock, but I wish he'd let the evidence speak for itself. Also, Erik von Daniken has been debunked on most of what he put forth to the public in the 70s.

I have friends & acquaintances who are expecting some marvelous transformative awakening event in 2012. I hold no such ideals, but hey, if it makes them happy to be positive.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now this might be a fun thread to read, and then compare what was said then to what is now, 2 years the other side of 2012.


What do you think?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Now this might be a fun thread to read, and then compare what was said then to what is now, 2 years the other side of 2012.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



ah..ahhhh..this thread is over 6 years old...it started in jan-08

everybody was really scrubbin the crystal ball.....lol

eta;...i say everybody i include myself.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The world did end in 2012, we're all just dreaming this.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wishful thinking there mnn2501...wish it was a dream instead of a nightmare.

Matt


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> The world did end in 2012, we're all just dreaming this.



I think you mean that we are LOST the TV show- right?
cause I am married to Sawyer- right?
Please


----------

